# Lab pups!



## mountainman21 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I just had a batch of yellow labs born last week and Im starting to take deposits on them. They are pure bred and I own both parents. I hunt ducks and pheasents with both parents, but their real passion is huntin shed horns! I have never owned a dog that has picked up on something so quick. I know these pups would make some awesome shed dogs. Call with any questions. 5 Females-$350, and 7 males-$300. Thanks,

Jordan (801)616-0504


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

lets see some pics of the parents.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you train them to bury shed horns?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Tex you should know that labs can be trained to do anything!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

So how do you train a dog to sniff out sheds? Got a beagle with a nose for rabbits but how do I get him to sniff out the sheds?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> So how do you train a dog to sniff out sheds? Got a beagle with a nose for rabbits but how do I get him to sniff out the sheds?


Use a shed horn for practice and play. The shed retrieve gets praise or treats. Move on to using a shed to leave scent drags for your dog. Dog found a shed? Rub the dog all over and start wagging backside.


----------



## mountainman21 (May 14, 2011)

Hey I am having troubles loading pictures on. It says they are to big, so if you want to see some pictures then you might have to send me your email address. That or tell me how to upload the pictures. Sorry


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mountainman21 said:


> Hey I am having troubles loading pictures on. It says they are to big, so if you want to see some pictures then you might have to send me your email address. That or tell me how to upload the pictures. Sorry


You'll just need to resize them. If you don't know how just email them too me and I'll send em back the right size. [email protected]


----------



## mountainman21 (May 14, 2011)

Gotcha! Lets see if this works then


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothin cuter than a big batch of lab puppies!


----------

